# Gtechniq Exo v2



## jamescalland (Nov 22, 2010)

Cant wait for this!

http://www.hardlives.com/gtechniq-exo-v2-super-car-amour/


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Interesting!


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Sounds good:thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

a good read but the original exo has never claimed from what ive heard to last 2 years and certainly not 4 years 

cant wait to get mine done in a few weeks with original exo and i'll be happy if it lasts 6 months + :thumb:


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

CTR De said:


> a good read but the original exo has never claimed from what ive heard to last 2 years and certainly not 4 years
> 
> cant wait to get mine done in a few weeks with original exo and i'll be happy if it lasts 6 months + :thumb:


http://gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/exterior-coatings/exo-ultra-durable-hybrid-coating/


----------



## jamescalland (Nov 22, 2010)

CTR De said:


> a good read but the original exo has never claimed from what ive heard to last 2 years and certainly not 4 years
> 
> cant wait to get mine done in a few weeks with original exo and i'll be happy if it lasts 6 months + :thumb:


It even states 2yrs on theire website :thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

yeh before real world testing , im not knocking it , i have some and cant wait to get it on but from reports unless its kept in a glass box your not gonna get 2-4 years from exo


----------



## jamescalland (Nov 22, 2010)

CTR De said:


> yeh before real world testing , im not knocking it , i have some and cant wait to get it on but from reports unless its kept in a glass box your not gonna get 2-4 years from exo


Suppose we can only go on reviews like the above, the testing Gtechniq has done (quoted data on their site) and further reviews like you have heard....

Exciting non the less.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

People are already testing this without even knowing!


----------



## jamescalland (Nov 22, 2010)

-Raven- said:


> People are already testing this without even knowing!


They just think their "normal" Exo is better than what they remembered! :speechles


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> People are already testing this without even knowing!


Haha :thumb:


----------

